# RCI's resort star-ratings vs. award ratings



## DaveNV (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been following this RCI dust-up about missing resorts, and award ratings that keep changing.  Now I have a further question about how RCI rates resorts:

Going to the RCI website, and pulling up their Resort Directory, I entered PAHIO in the search block and told it to find them.  It returns the four main PAHIO resorts side-by-side, with their awards and star ratings.

Bali Hai is now rated Gold Crown, and has 4.5 stars.
Shearwater is now rated Silver Crown, but has 5 stars.
Ka Eo Kai is now rated Hospitality, and has 3 stars.
Kauai Beach Villas now has no rating at all, but has 4 stars.

Huh???  I was of the understanding that resort reviews determined award levels and star rankings.  How can a resort with 5 stars be a SC, while one with 4.5 stars gets a GC?  And one with 3 stars gets a Hospitality, but one with 4 stars has no award rating at all?

This just doesn't make sense to me.  What am I missing here?

Dave


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jan 10, 2008)

Star is given by reviewer that actually post their comment.

GC is given by RCI's comment card, which fill-in and returned by exchanger.

So, if RCI say GC need to have flat screen, even the reviewer give it 5 star, it will not be GC.

Jya-Ning


----------



## geekette (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, Jya-Ning has it.  GC requires certain amenities.  Guests may love it and rate it high, but without X, Y and Z onsite, not gonna get the GC.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 11, 2008)

And interesting side note;

The mountainside lodge in Whistler BC is a Gold Crown resort since 2005 when they joined RCI ( also had significant remodel in 2005) but continues to be a non 5* with II. You don't see that often. GC in RCI and non 5* in II.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 11, 2008)

This isn't as unusual as you think, and works both ways, RCI --> II and II --> RCI.  If a resort is dually affiliated but has a newer phase in one company, that's one way it may happen.  Also if a resort's owners deposit significantly more into one company it is more likely to "rate" it highly while the other company does not rate it at all.  Its been going on for years.

Fern



Bill4728 said:


> And interesting side note;
> 
> The mountainside lodge in Whistler BC is a Gold Crown resort since 2005 when they joined RCI ( also had significant remodel in 2005) but continues to be a non 5* with II. You don't see that often. GC in RCI and non 5* in II.


----------

